# Puppy ripping my trousers!!!!



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

We're still getting Finnicks mouthing under control, he's getting better (slowly), but he keeps accidentally catching my trousers in his teeth....sometimes when he's biting and sometimes just when his mouth is open and it catches my trousers. He's already ripped some of my PJ bottoms and just now he has ripped my best denim jeans!!!

Does this happen to anyone else? I'm thinking it's because their puppy teeth are just so needle like! I've never had this problem before...i'm going to have to go clothes shopping soon!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When I have a pup in the house, I tight roll my pants like we did in the 80s. A swishy pantleg is too much temptation for some driven pups. 

My Favorite 80s: How to tight roll your pants, 80s style


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

SunCzarina said:


> When I have a pup in the house, I tight roll my pants like we did in the 80s. A swishy pantleg is too much temptation for some driven pups.
> 
> My Favorite 80s: How to tight roll your pants, 80s style



That is just awesome! (Fellow 80's kid who used to peg my pants!)

Paisley got my old uggs one too many times (luckily they were really old and I wasn't too heartbroken). She was also a master at grabbing shoe laces. I also made a point of not wearing anything remotely nice in her presence for awhile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

FuzzButtMum said:


> but he keeps accidentally catching my trousers in his teeth....sometimes when he's biting and sometimes just when his mouth is open and it catches my trousers.


Accidentally? :laugh::laugh::laugh: "Sure", they are smarter than that.
You have a little land shark that knows what he is doing and has you very well figured out.
Hang in there. We are now done with this stage and DDog is 5 months old yoohoo!!!! (brag, brag, *sigh with relief)


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes our pup especially loves my husband's clothes! I keep telling the hubs to not wear his favorite shirts/pants while playing with the dog, but he hasn't taken my advice yet so I guess we'll have to replace his wardrobe when this stage is over! Hmmmm...maybe I WILL let the dog put holes in my clothes so I can get new clothes too!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tratkins said:


> Yes our pup especially loves my husband's clothes! I keep telling the hubs to not wear his favorite shirts/pants while playing with the dog, but he hasn't taken my advice yet so I guess we'll have to replace his wardrobe when this stage is over! Hmmmm...maybe I WILL let the dog put holes in my clothes so I can get new clothes too!


Men right? All the advice in the world and they think they know better. I'm waiting to see if my hubby still puts in tomato plants within Gunther's reach after seeing his reaction to all my flower pots. I like the clothing idea lol. But my husband reads my posts on here from work (I love you honey) so I can't plot fun things like that. Besides he needs more new clothes than I do


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> We're still getting Finnicks mouthing under control, he's getting better (slowly), but he keeps accidentally catching my trousers in his teeth....sometimes when he's biting and sometimes just when his mouth is open and it catches my trousers. He's already ripped some of my PJ bottoms and just now he has ripped my best denim jeans!!!
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else? I'm thinking it's because their puppy teeth are just so needle like! I've never had this problem before...i'm going to have to go clothes shopping soon!


Ya ..cloths shopping! Makes a great excuse.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Hehe  It is a rather good excuse for clothes shopping too 

No, he honestly catches it by accident sometimes, for example the other night I was just about to give him a treat, but I accidentlly dropped it...he reached down to gobble it up but brushed against my trousers and caught them! 

I might hold off on the clothes shopping until he stops ripping things! I would roll my trousers up, but it's rather cold here atm :S Brrr


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

my pup is crazy for moving leggs haha he has ripped a few of my gf pj's and work slacks! i hope this doesnt last long!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Im glad to see this is a common problem. So it usually ends when they hit the toddler stage per-say? My sable last night during a potty break jumped on me not only pulling my pjs nearly to my ankles but ripping them also! Thank goodness I live on a few hundred acres no neighbors to see it happen. She's always catching the cuffs of my pants going for a ride when I accidentally drag her. They love chasing ankles I've learned.


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine was also a little shark when she arrived at home around 2 years ago. This can sound a bit ridiculous but what it worked with her was every time she used heer teeth against my arm, hand, trusers, etc i imitated the painful sound of a dog when is bitten or injured and immediately stop playing with her leaving the room for 5 minutes and then begin to play again. I also did it in the streets and people looked at me as if was crazy, lol.
This is the way puppies learn to play in a right way

We did this and in less than one week my puppy began to use her mouth in a very very soft way with us.

I hope this help you


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm gad i'm not the only one it happens to then 

Trouble is if I use the "yelp" that the professionals tell you to do, it just excites him even more and eggs him on! We find that a simple "time out" resets his behavior, it's working very well so far. 

I hope all our little carpet sharks calm down on the clothes ripping soon!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

How long does this land shark phase last? Gunther is 10 months old and still attacks my husbands ankles.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ellimaybel said:


> How long does this land shark phase last? Gunther is 10 months old and still attacks my husbands ankles.


MHO: we can use the land shark excuse but that doesn't mean it should last. They wouldn't do this to their own elders either so they shouldn't do it to us. 
At 10 months of age it has become a serious training issue.
I have never put up with it and sometimes it hasn't been gentle (when I reacted in a reflex). That was actually the last of it.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> MHO: we can use the land shark excuse but that doesn't mean it should last. They wouldn't do this to their own elders either so they shouldn't do it to us.
> At 10 months of age it has become a serious training issue.
> I have never put up with it and sometimes it hasn't been gentle (when I reacted in a reflex). That was actually the last of it.


Me too! Last night he got too rough and tried it with me and I kicked my foot backwards. I don't know where I got him (I think the chest). He didn't yelp but he stopped instantly. I was actually shocked he tried it with me, he doesn't test me very often. Usually just a stern sounding nein works the rare time he does. Last night he was just full of energy and wanted me to go out and throw the ball at 1 am. So I threw it and ran back inside to hide lol. He doesn't do it all the time to my husband, just sometimes. It's kind of funny when my husband runs to the couch and sits down before Gunther can catch him. The stinker dog is also oddly attracted to stinky feet. He only does it when he gets super hyper and I usually distract him by putting him on alert or using some other training exercise.


----------

